# Homo Deus by Yuval Noah Harari



## epimetheus (Oct 16, 2018)

I bought this book because i'm interested in visions of the future and it is very popular. I gave up after about 80 pages.

It's not awful, but it is very boring. The author is incapable of making a point without drawing it out over several pages. I wouldn't mind if he was reinforcing the point, backing it up with evidence, but he just repeated the same point with different words. Several times.

It's also very obvious the author has a strong political bias, one i have much sympathy for, but i don't want it smeared in my face every time i turn the page. Also, from an academic point of view it's an atrocious foundation from which to form an argument. It comes across as a pop science book written by a politically active historian.

Other than that, it just wasn't very informative. I barely learnt a single thing: in 80 pages i had one 'huh, that's interesting' moment. I've had more fun and learnt far more trawling through random wikipedia pages. 

But given it's huge popularity, i'm assuming i've missed something.

Has anyone else read this? Does it get better? What i am missing?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Oct 16, 2018)

Have not read it, but it has maintained a 4.5 star rating over 1200 reviews, so mebbe you quit before you got to the good parts.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 18, 2018)

Gave it another 20 pages. Can't take any more. I'll just miss out.


----------



## dither (Oct 21, 2018)

Lol!

It's strange how one can put up with the sometimes awful struggle of the preliminaries, although eighty pages IS  stretching it a bit, when finally, eventually, there is a point to it all and it all makes sense.
But not in this case I suspect.

Jeez! Talk about pointless posts. [  my post that is ] Sorry. Just me, dithering.:redface2:


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 21, 2018)

dither said:


> Just me, dithering.:redface2:



Didn't dither nearly as much as the first 100 pages of Homo Deus.


----------

